
And The Award For The Most Dead Entertainment Medium Goes To… The Web - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/27/and-the-award-for-the-most-dead-entertainment-medium-goes-to-the-web/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
jasonlynes
"Meanwhile free web content continues its race to the bottom: companies like
Demand Media, Associated Content and – yeah – Aol have dropped any pretense of
quality journalism in favour of churning out page after page of SEO horseshit.
"

I disagree with his doomsday attitude, but only because I think the web will
rebound. But his assessment of the current state are spot on. What % of the
web is horseshit? 80? 90?

